# Concordia on Itunes



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 31, 2008)

I downloaded the Greek class from Itunes and I just bought the book. I am going to see if I can learn Greek through these videos. Has anyone else tried this program out.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 31, 2008)

I use these lectures as a supplemental to my Greek work at seminary. Just a word of warning...Greek will be difficult independently. I tried Mounce independently and all it did was cause problems later at sem. Lord's blessing on your Greek endevour.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 31, 2008)

No, but I would be interested in more details.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 31, 2008)

> Thanks for the encouragement. I have taken one semester of undergraduate Greek, then I left for Houston after Katrina. I really need to see what I'm being taught. I think it will help, since I can listen to the lectures multiple times.



You can find the lecures under ITunes. Go under ITunes universtity and find Concordia.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 1, 2008)

What textbook does he use?


----------



## jawyman (Feb 1, 2008)

Ignore my last post


----------



## ReformedChapin (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool, this is a route I hope to persue in my endevor to learn the ancient biblical languages.


----------

